# Problems with MU Online under Win 7



## Hamtaro

Hello

I use windows 7 professional and experience problems with the game "MU Online".
I only get ca. 3 FPS and the CPU usage is nearly 100%. I know that is normal for alot of games, but it wasn't like this under XP with that game. I tried out several drivers, for 7 and vista and reinstalled the latest .NET framework. I reinstalled the game, I asked in the game-forum, but that didn't solve my problem. The game uses OpenGL, but I don't have problems with any other games that use it, Quake 3 for example runs fine.

EDIT:

I also tried to install/run it as administrator and the compatibility-mode


----------



## RockmasteR

Hello and welcome to TSF

make sure that your antivirus and your firewall is not blocking the game

do you experience any other problems with other games? (CPU at 100%)
also please post your full PC Specs
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
Power Supply model, watts, amps under the "+12V"


----------



## Hamtaro

Antivirus and Firewall are not blocking the game, deactivated both to test.
Other games seem to run (TrackMania United Forever, F.E.A.R. 1 with all AddOns, CounterStrike Source, KillingFloor), with the exception of cs1.6 in OpenGL-mode, whilst other OpenGL-games run (quake 3).

- Windows 7 Professional
- 128 MB ATi Radeon 9800 SE
- ASUS K8V-X SE
- Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2200 MHz
- 1024 MB RAM
- OS on system partition (C, game on another one (D
- PSU-Model: LC-B350ATX (max 350W, +12V = 16A = 192W)


----------



## Lord Sirian

Hi.

Well given your system specs, I really don't know that you can expect much better performance while using an OS such as 7/Vista. You only have 1 Gig of RAM, and in their default settings, 7 and Vista tend to use at least 800 meg. Also your CPU is very old and not really up to handling the newer OS's.

Can you please start task manager, click the "Performance" tab and take a screenshot of that. Post the screenshot back here.


----------



## Hamtaro

I don't think it is an performance issue, perhaps I posted in the wrong section there.
Games which are alot more performance-intense run without any problems and the requirements for "MU Online" are not that high.

On my system 7 Uses 450-475 when aero is activated, 350-400 when it is deactivated.


----------



## Hamtaro

Thanks for your reply.

At first I tried an old driver, catalyst 7.1 I think.
It works with the old one, but not with the newer ones.
Seems to be some kind of incompatibility with 7.

Anyway, I got it fixed now.


----------



## karlitos

i allways use win7
no problems with mu.


----------

